# Update.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, haven't been here for a bit. I just started an Animal Course, so it's keeping me busy lol. But I thought I might show you some new-ish pics. 











This one I have to get rid of in a weeks time. Gonna take him/her to a pet shop, mum won't let me keep it.  I am pretty sure it's a girl, but I could be wrong.. it seems to be getting a lot of yellow on it's face and behind/on its crest.

Edit: And it's cheeks are a really light orange. <_<











Tilly's getting a lot of white on her face, but still not sure on the sex lol. I spoil her the most out of the 3 of 'em cause she's the only one that'll let me scratch her :blush: the other 2 HATE it.










Mali is growing up too quick!  Surprisingly she's BIGGER than Tilly now, and she's younger. :lol: And not sure if it's a SHE, because she's really chatty and the only one that will chatter and chirp all the time. I wanna know the sex for all of them, it's really annoying me not knowing I got Dipsy stuck in the other cage incase it's a male, I don't want it mating with the other 2 who could be female, but then again one of the other 2 could be male and one could be female, they could be both males for all I know. ACK!

Oh and one thing 'bout Mali, she's got a hella long tail now, so I am assuming she's getting some kinda feathers? I have no idea about what feathers they do and don't get. And she's getting a lot of brown in her eek.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Such gorgeous tiels  thats to bad about the first one how come your mum won't let you keep her/him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so cute  Why can't you keep them all


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wow i like the last one most of all


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're beautiful. The first one is def. a male.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww, such sweet babies, the second two are just like two of my babies!

if you dont mind me asking, where abouts in Aus are you situated? 
im doing an animal course too, and so is Bea, so we are all probably doing the same thing


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They are all beautiful. Too bad you can't keep all three.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

What pretty tiels!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_Laura, I have to get rid of the first one because it's wild can't handle it and you can't touch it, I have had it since last year.. (25 December) and since then I have honestly tried everything to get it to let us touch it, but no luck, it can take time but my mum says that for it to take this long.. doesn't seem like we are gonna have any luck what so ever trying to tame it. We are gonna make sure we give it to a petshop or maybe sell it, I'd hate to see a gorgeous bird like Dipsy treated like crap. 

For those that thought I have to get rid of them all, not all 3 of them (I'd die!! Lmfao) just the first one. (Dipsy) And thanks Aly, THAT'S SUCH GOOD NEWS. 

DeBree - I live in the Central Coast in Gosford, I'm doing my course through Cengage. (Before known as Thompson Education or something like that) It'd be awesome if we are all doing the same thing! Let me know where you and Bea are doing it through.

And thanks everyone elsee. :blush: I'm not pleased to have to get rid of one of my birds cause I love the company of 3, but I guess what's gotta be done, has gotta be done.  I am gonna see if I can get another one for my birthday, heehee.

Here's 2 more of Tilly & Mali._


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some tiels just need more work then others. Also, some are just not big fans of hands and human interaction. Love them for what they are-each one brings something different to the table. If you are set on giving it away, screen the homes really well. A petshop is the last place I'd take a tiel.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Laura, I have to get rid of the first one because it's wild can't handle it and you can't touch it, I have had it since last year.. (25 December) and since then I have honestly tried everything to get it to let us touch it, but no luck, it can take time but my mum says that for it to take this long.. doesn't seem like we are gonna have any luck what so ever trying to tame it. We are gonna make sure we give it to a petshop or maybe sell it, I'd hate to see a gorgeous bird like Dipsy treated like crap.


 I find it sad that that's your reason. Birds aren't domesticated the way dogs and cats are, when you buy a bird there's never a guarantee it will ever want to be part of your "flock" - the trust of a bird is truly a gift. Having said this, you should've been aware of this possibility when you purchased Dipsy and prepared to provide her with a forever home even if she did choose to remain a birds bird rather than a people bird. I strongly believe that birds should never be passed from owner to owner simply because they do not live up to our ideals and fit conveniently into our lifestyles. 

Regardless, please please do not give Dipsy to a pet shop. If you can't keep her yourself at least take the time to find her a home that truly will keep her forever. If she's not people friendly perhaps look for someone with an aviary full of friends for her.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_I totally understand what you two are saying - I had a 'tiel about 3 years ago, got him from a friend out of an aviary, they told me to leave it for a bit once I got him home.. but that same day we brought him home, my little brothers were handling him, picking him up, feeding him, and then I started handling him and before I knew it he was following me around and he wouldn't leave my sight.. he done everything with me, lol. And then later on down the track I told my friend that cockatiels are the best birds and they should get one, so she did and she ended getting one from a lady she knew who had 15 of them.. but that bird would not let anyone touch him.. and you couldn't put your hand near him, I tried for a bit, but nope so she ended up letting him fly away which wasn't fare on the bird at all, and I told her I'd take him if anything. Anyways, the lady I know who breeds tiels, has aviarys full of tiels (both tilly & mali's parents are in the aviary's ) so I'm going to go talk to her tomorrow because she works at a shop around the corner from me, and see if she would like to have Dipsy, that way I can get updates and see how he's going.. if she takes him, but I'm sure she wouldn't mind, i'd rather her than a pet shop._


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i don't think just because it's not tame it wont make a good pet. I'm sorry but that's like me saying because my 5 budgies are not tame i'm going to bring them out to a pet store and let them deal with them. I think she is beautiful tame or not tame i wouldn't re home her. It takes time but i think I'd beg your mom to not make you re home her. If you don't agree i'm sorry but that's how i feel about this topic.

Also, you said you would RE Home this tiel and yet you plan on getting another? Gee, i find that cruel. I personally think you should talk to your mom and ask her to let you keep her. She didn't do no wrong and i don't think she should be bounced from home to home like this.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a shame that you have to get rid of the first one in the photos. You say that you have had it since last year, but it is only March now, so really it's only three months, 12 weeks, which isn't very long at all.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not give her up. Birds are not like a dog or cat and will just love you right away. Iam really happy that Spike likes me seeing as he is a prey animal and not a predator animal like a dog or a cat. My Budgie Icarus is a birds bird and I would never give him up not for any amount of money. If you do end up giving her away please don't get another bird, it just does not seem fair.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_I'm not the one who wants to get rid of him.. it's my mum who wants to. I told her I wanna keep him so I can breed when they are old enough..

Just because he's not tamed, doesn't mean he's a good pet no, but if I really wanted to get rid of him, don't you think I would have already? I have tried to tame him and I still am.. but I just have to get it through my mum's head, not to say I haven't told her already that we shouldn't get rid of him - **** I'll keep him until he dies.. breeder doesn't want him anyways so I'm going to have to tell mum that it's tough crap for her, I'll be keeping him. I never wanted to get rid of him in the first place, if I did he'd be gone by now..honestly I love him to death.. even when he's a stubborn brat, but some are.. he's the first bird I got so I dunno what I'd do if he was to be taken away. _


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully your mum lets you keep him, sometimes its tough when parents want us to do something especially when your young sometimes you don't have much of a say, it must be hard for you I can't imagine how I would feel if my mum was being like that, I hope she changes her mind


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_I totally agree with you there.  **** parents, lol. I spoke to mum today and with the begging and being upset have managed to talk her into letting me keep him! She was being a bit hesitant at first but it's all good now, and I can be happy having all 3 of my birds. I still want another one, but that's asking too much at the moment. :lol:

Woo, I am so excited I'll be able to breed when they are old enough, 2 years is it?_


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

at 18 months, if the bird is mentally mature enough it is safe to breed, but 2 years is definitely better, especially if you dont know the exact hatch date


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that your mum is letting you keep him, that must be a relief for you  the minimum age to breed should be 18 months, males can be as young as 15 months but 18mths is usually the standard for both.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes 18 months is the recomended my brother wants me to breed sparkles and stretch at 1 year i said no way not till sparkles is 18 months and then stretch will be over 2 years old


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep, it is a huge relief.  Hehe. 

18 months, okies thanks for that. I'm stuck on a problem though, I can't remember how old they were when I got them, I think I posted it actually in the very first thread I made here, but I'm not good at working it all out like some of you are so.. if I go and look and then edit this post telling you how old each of them are can someone round up about how old they are? It'd be appreciated as I am no good at remembering these things but I am gonna write it down in my diary as soon as I find out how old exactly they are.. *shuts up and goes to get their ages*

Edit:
I made a thread when I joined up here and that was on the 09/02/08 so when I posted that thread I put down the ages (thank god!) and when I made that thread the tiels were these ages

Mali - 9 weeks
Tilly - 16 weeks
Dipsy - he was about 2 months old

Soo now if someone could work it out - it'd be much appreciated. c(=


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mali - 14 wks 
Tilly- 21wks
Dipsy-13 wks

So there about 3 1/2 months just over 5 months and just over 3 months


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

so next August we might see a breeding journal


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad you can keep her


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much Laura, it would have taken me ages to figure that out. :wacko: I'm hoping I will be able to find out the sex of my 3 tiels within the next 2-3 weeks.











I found out yesterday that Tilly doesn't like looking at herself. She decided to start hissing and carrying on as soon as she seen another tiel in the mirror. :rofl: (oh don't mind the toilet btw) I had to take pics in the bathroom because of my little brothers.

---











Mali on the other hand started talking to the other tiel in the mirror. 

---










I'll use this to sit on - silly girl, it's for towels! 

---











Monkey see monkey doo. Lmao.

I'd have pictures of Dipsy - but he was in a bad mood yesterday, so I'll try get some of him today.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

No problem  Tilly and Mali are gorgeous  do you know the sex of any of them?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Teehee, they are. 

Nuh, I'm not sure what the sex of any of them are as of yet. I'll be jumping for joy when I finally do find out though. :lol: 

I was talking to someone on another boards and she said that the color of Tilly is very rare where she lives.  But it's probably the same in other Country's too. I've seen a lot of birds I have never seen before lol. I just found what she said interestingg. 

Someone on this forum said Dipsy's a male, so I'm just gonna keep thinking it's a he until I find out his sex.

Bit rude of me to say "someone" it was Aly. Lol. (I should have known she said it in this thread)



Aly said:


> They're beautiful. The first one is def. a male.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am by no means an expert  but I tend to think Tilly is a female usually and this is not 100% but females are known to hiss so when you said she hissed at the mirror that made me think female both of my females have had hissy fits but never my males. And Mali talking to himself in the mirror is more of a male trait


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are both very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tilly and Dipsy are the only ones that hiss. Mali will hiss sometimes but hardly ever, she/he is more of a nipper (tries to bite but doesn't hurt). She/he has started to try and whistle too OMG YAY! I'm just gonna wait and see if she/he does eventually get it cause I sit there whistling all the time and she/he always tries but never gets it. And everytime I whistle Mali will chirp, or if I call her/his name it's the same. Maybe Mali's a male after all. 

More photos! I loveee this one - if the perch wasn't in the way I'd have been a lot more happier but it's still cute, I got Mali and Tilly while they were napping.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both very cute!!  I hope they do get the hang of whistling!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures Solace, they are adorable


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  Sleeping tiels are so cute


----------

